# connecting FM amplifier to pc speakers



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

hi friends,
i have a cd amplifier with F.M.Is it possible to connect it to my pc 0r the pc speakers so i have the fm on my pc.and will it effect sound quality.
the amplifier does not have a headphone out.
1)Actually this amplifier is meant for split wired system speakers which have + and - (black&white) wires and has provision for 2 speakers.
2)It has 2 jacks for cd (for y cable)
3)DC JACK (2 JACKS + AND -):coocoo::hail:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.

Yes, it is possible and usually very easy. I have a receiver hooked up to my computer and listen to FM over it all the time. It will be easier for us to help you if you could provide brand/model information and/or pictures of your particular set up.


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

the amplifier is not branded.i'll see if i can upload the photos.
the speakers to be used for this amplifier are the ones with open wires with no connector\jack.please try to help with the info provided right now,you can ask any information rightnow but i will upload images latter.thanks in advance.


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

nova said:


> Welcome to the Shack.
> 
> Yes, it is possible and usually very easy. I have a receiver hooked up to my computer and listen to FM over it all the time. It will be easier for us to help you if you could provide brand/model information and/or pictures of your particular set up.


you can also post how to listen to fm by connecting reciever.also post the cost and avaliablity of the reciever.:innocent:


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

how to post images:dizzy:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, as per our forum rules you need five posts, then you'll be able to post images.


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

nova said:


> Well, as per our forum rules you need five posts, then you'll be able to post images.


you mean five threads or five replies in the same thread.
also you have not answered my question


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

5 replies in total, which is what you have at the moment. Here's a link to "Posting Images and Attachments".

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

[img=http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/70/yogi002cn4.th.jpg]


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

[img=http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/3751/yogi004qw9.th.jpg]

[img=http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6537/yogi001ca9.th.jpg]

hope the images above will help.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

It appears that this unit has RCA inputs for a CD player, right and left push speaker terminals, and a 12 volt DC power output. This means the speaker terminals are the only audio output if there is no headphone jack on the front panel. You'll need a speaker to line level converter http://www.crutchfield.com/p_543ADP...aker-level-to-Line-level-Adapter.html?tp=9070 and then a RCA to 1/8" cable http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103865 to input to your sound card on your computer. The light blue jack on your sound card should be the analog line level input. If you can, why don't you give us a front panel shot as well.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

creative said:


> you can also post how to listen to fm by connecting reciever.also post the cost and avaliablity of the reciever.:innocent:


Sorry, I guess I assumed you had an integrated stereo amp with AM/FM tuner. By the looks of your pictures that appears not to be the case.

Let me see if I understand correctly,... your CD amp does have a built in FM tuner? And you want to listen to it over your PC? If so I do believe Jay's suggestion will likely be your best option.


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

front panel photo.the amp has a built in fm

[img=http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/8677/yogi000lm8.th.jpg]


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

but how do i use russound adp.... i mean how to connect speakers terminals to russound adp.....


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to use one speaker set for pc as well as fm.


also should i connect russound adp.... to speaker terminal using 4 wires


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

creative said:


> I want to use one speaker set for pc as well as fm.
> also should i connect russound adp.... to speaker terminal using 4 wires


Yes,... connect a short (or long) length of speaker wire, one pair for the left and one pair for the right, from the spring clips on the back of your amp to the Russound ADP, then connect the Y splitter RCA ends to the Russound and then plug the 1/8" connector into your soundcard.


----------



## creative (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it safe to keep the speaker-level to line-level adapter open.what about matching and safety of speakers and amp?

i'll buy speaker-level to line-level adapter and check it out and come back to you in 2 or 3 days time.hope this thread will not be closed.


----------

